# Hh



## ship (Mar 21, 2020)

Hunker down brothers and sisters, grocery store or supply chain work. If you have a CDL, look towards it in lots for delivery of supplies, if of otherwise Uber and Amazon needs when down. Such experiences can be learning and growth in not lasting forever. If of IA' your local could be help in setting up local hospitals wiring/power/tents for. What is your local Ia plan & engaugement? 

Stay strong to our careers - as if a priesthood, during the early 90's it was not good for theater careers. Can get thru this in especially there is many more opportunities at this point for getting money.


----------

